# Interior door panel trim repair.



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello everyone. I am going to attempt to repair the damage to the interior door panels in my 66 Tempest. The bottom of the original panel on both sides is curled, a bit torn. I was going to remove the panels, flatten out the area and reglue it. Any recommendations on how to do this? I was going to remove the panel, heat the area with a heat gun, flatten out the curl and clamp the areas using a 2x4, applying even pressure against the area. Once it's flattened out i would glue the vinyl to the backing board and clamp it again. I also considered a chrome plate that would run the length of the bottom of the door if this didn't look right. What are your thoughts? Please advise and thanks!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The best solution would be aftermarket replacements for $200. However, if you're okay with doing the labor yourself to save the money, and you don't mind expending more than $200 worth of time and effort.... Then I would cut away the bad crap and glue carpet to the bottom. You could also get plastic-chrome trim from the auto parts store, to use as a separator.

I run a furniture shop for a large yacht company and we use steam to manipulate textiles where we need them. Heat alone (from a heat gun), will likely destroy those. Expect the vinyl to be brittle.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BTW... GTO's had carpet on the lower door panel, from the factory...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I still think your plan/idea is worth a shot









66 Tempest front door panel questions.


Hello everyone. I am looking for reproductions of the front interior door panels for my 66 Pontiac Tempest. I ordered a set from OPGI but they told me that due to COVID the manufacturer (PUI) won't have them ready until September. Do you know of any other place (I checked Ames and they use PUI...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

great idea trying to save the original "tempest" panels
as the color will definately be different with new ones..and pui panels have alot to be desired
be carefull with the heat gun as the vinyl will shrink and distort,,,
dont try it in the cold,,, it will turn out much nicer on a 75degree afternoon,,
much more control able ..... go slow scuff the surfaces a tad to get dander off ..blow with air,,,
it doesnt take much heat ... then use https://www.amazon.com/RH-Adhesives...ocphy=9033507&hvtargid=pla-313565211053&psc=1
dont use contact cement,,,, some are too HOT and will distort your vinyl ,,,,
then maybe
use a captive washer phillps head screw a tad larger than originals....


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hillman-10-x-1-in-Black-Zinc-Plated-Oval-Interior-Exterior-Wood-Screws/3005602?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-hdw-_-google-_-lia-_-126-_-fasteners-_-3005602-_-0&placeholder=null&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=Cj0KCQjw1a6EBhC0ARIsAOiTkrEe77eHjaMoT8Bf-RvBvefaM8NxBn49xfZz4ME4icZbp80SH6vhVYoaAvisEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


paint em red ? 


red 1966 gto vinyl paint - Google Search


I do NOT know how well the red would match but t should be real close,,, I have used many different colors of SEM..good prep and a warm day it sticks!! drys instantly,,
used green ,, tan ... brown ...blacks ... and parchment and been very happy,,
havnt done red yet
it will look great !! as for warping of the card board ,,, thats tough to get out without steaming and
sometimes destroys the cardboard backer stiffness,,,, once screwed back on the door
it will be tough to see the repair ,,,,,
good time to vacuum out the inside corners of your doors also


have fun

scott


----------



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> The best solution would be aftermarket replacements for $200. However, if you're okay with doing the labor yourself to save the money, and you don't mind expending more than $200 worth of time and effort.... Then I would cut away the bad crap and glue carpet to the bottom. You could also get plastic-chrome trim from the auto parts store, to use as a separator.
> 
> I run a furniture shop for a large yacht company and we use steam to manipulate textiles where we need them. Heat alone (from a heat gun), will likely destroy those. Expect the vinyl to be brittle.


Thanks AOD. I did order aftermarket panels which will be in in September. I thought I’d try and salvage the originals. And thanks for the tip on steam. I did think of the carpet or


BLK69JUDGE said:


> great idea trying to save the original "tempest" panels
> as the color will definately be different with new ones..and pui panels have alot to be desired
> be carefull with the heat gun as the vinyl will shrink and distort,,,
> dont try it in the cold,,, it will turn out much nicer on a 75degree afternoon,,
> ...


Thanks for the great advice and links, especially the adhesive recommendation!


----------



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> The best solution would be aftermarket replacements for $200. However, if you're okay with doing the labor yourself to save the money, and you don't mind expending more than $200 worth of time and effort.... Then I would cut away the bad crap and glue carpet to the bottom. You could also get plastic-chrome trim from the auto parts store, to use as a separator.
> 
> I run a furniture shop for a large yacht company and we use steam to manipulate textiles where we need them. Heat alone (from a heat gun), will likely destroy those. Expect the vinyl to be brittle.


I hit send before I wanted to. Thanks for the steam recommendation too!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

My pleasure. This is what we build, all day. I just do the design anymore, but we have two dozen employees that take apart, steam, glue, wrap, and sew, all day. As others have mentioned... There's a lot to be said for saving what you can, but many of us don't have the time, skill, or wallet to do it. I'd love to have my GTO all stock, but I have $300 for an Edelbrock, not $1300 for a Rochester. Plus, mine's a driver, so I need to stop, steer, and get traction, as best I can.


----------



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> My pleasure. This is what we build, all day. I just do the design anymore, but we have two dozen employees that take apart, steam, glue, wrap, and sew, all day. As others have mentioned... There's a lot to be said for saving what you can, but many of us don't have the time, skill, or wallet to do it. I'd love to have my GTO all stock, but I have $300 for an Edelbrock, not $1300 for a Rochester. Plus, mine's a driver, so I need to stop, steer, and get traction, as best I can.
> 
> View attachment 142424
> 
> View attachment 142426


Wow, that's quite an operation! I'll bring the panels over and get them properly repaired! Ha!


----------



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

Any pics of your 67?


----------



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hoofer814 said:


> Wow, that's quite an operation! I'll bring the panels over and get them properly repaired! Ha!


Any pics of your 67?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Hoofer814 said:


> Wow, that's quite an operation! I'll bring the panels over and get them properly repaired! Ha!


We only do boats and theyre flying off the showroom floor because of the pandemic. Scary times when the cheapest boat is one million dollars and sales are up 40%. We're months behind production. 

Back in the old days I could bring my seats in and the guys would redo them after work for a few bucks. Now they make more money collecting unemployment... so they dont even want regular jobs, let alone side work.


----------

